
I built Lambda's $12,500 4-GPU deep learning rig for $6200. Now you can, too - cgn
http://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/build-pro-deep-learning-workstation
======
cgn
Hi hackers! I built a deep learning workstation comparable to Lambda's 4-GPU (
RTX 2080 ti ) rig for about half the price. So you can do the same, I'm
sharing a time-lapse of the build, the parts list, the receipt, and
benchmarking versus Google Compute Engine (GCE) on ImageNet. You save $1200
(the cost of an EVGA RTX 2080 ti GPU) per ImageNet training to use your own
build instead of GCE. The training time is reduced by over half. In the post,
I include only 3 GPUs in my build, but the build (increase PSU wattage) will
support a 4th RTX 2080 TI GPU for $1200 more ($7400 total). Happy hacking!

